# Help requested - finding a new host



## SleepingWolf (Mar 23, 2008)

I've had the worst experience ever with my current host (webserve.ca) - horrible tech support and lots of downtime.

I have canceled with them - expires in June - and I'm looking for a new host. i'm doing my research now but it's hard to get unbiased reviews..most of the reviews i've read seem fake -written by the host or its competitor.

Can anyone suggest a good host - reliable yet affordable - for a personal site. I do about 25GB/month of bandwidth (52GB was the peak) but I only need about 2 GBs of storage, 1-3 domains, blog and CMS galleries.

If you have had a personal favorable experience with a host for the past 12 months please let me know.


----------



## SpeedTrap (Mar 23, 2008)

just a question, whatare you putting on your site that requires 25 Gig a month?
I use don't even use 2 gig per month.


----------



## dcoates (Mar 23, 2008)

I am currently with x10 hosting This is what I get for a free account

cPanel 10+, Ads Required (small text ad link to them)


Disk Space 100 MB - 2.5 GBs, 
FTP Access, Add-on Domains (3), Parked Domains, Apache 2.2+, PHP5+, MySQL 4.x, GD Library, CGI, PHP Mail, POP3, IMAP, Sendmail, Additional E-mail Accounts (10), Cron, Ability to upgrade, Fantastico, Forum Support 

if you go with paid plans the smallest is all this plus 3gb disk space, 100gb transfer, weekly backup, priority support, and ad free. 5.95/mth

I love the service if you have a problem post it in the forum you get very quick replys. there is always someone online to help you with a problem usually a reply within under an hour.

www.x10hosting.com


----------



## SleepingWolf (Mar 28, 2008)

SpeedTrap said:


> just a question, whatare you putting on your site that requires 25 Gig a month?
> I use don't even use 2 gig per month.



photos..most are about 200K but I get enough traffic to reach 38 Gig in March..will it last? I don't know.


----------



## SleepingWolf (Mar 28, 2008)

dcoates said:


> I am currently with x10 hosting This is what I get for a free account
> 
> cPanel 10+, Ads Required (small text ad link to them)
> 
> ...




not bad...but I need more capacity and bandwidth..just signed up with an outfit called Lunar Pages...crossing my fingers!


----------

